# I want to see your 1 year old female GSD!!



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know anyone with a female GSD, and a instead of looking specifically 1 year old female GSDs, I figured I'd ask people to post a pic of their baby!! I'm also curious about how much your baby weighs! Mine weighs in at about 68-70 pounds. How much does yours weigh? And I you have an older GSD, did your GSD gain any more weight since they were 12 months? Thanks!!


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

She's about 26-27 inches at the withers but she doesn't look that big lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This picture was taken on her 1st Birthday. She is 27.5 inches tall and weighs 64 pounds.



http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=22591&stc=1&d=1352933017


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

This is the one year old female that I may possibly own in the near future.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Not the best picture, but it's the only one I have handy. She is 23 inches and 60 pounds.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> This is the one year old female that I may possibly own in the near future.


Wow, she is absolutely beautiful! 

Jazz just turned a year old about a week ago. She is a smidgen over breed standard already at about 24-25" at the whithers and about 71 pounds. There are some recent pictures of her over in the 'Happy Birthday/Gotcha Day' forum.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> This is the one year old female that I may possibly own in the near future.


Oh my gosh, she is beautiful! I hope you get her!!

Thanks everyone for your responses, your dogs are all gorgeous!!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Is is my girl Jazmyn! She just turned 1 on Sunday. I have to measure her height but she is between 65 and 70 pounds.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What lovely ladies! 

Our female is just 9 months so it's nice seeing some slightly older ladies!


----------

